# Seeking an old story -- 'Charming.'



## shrikearghast (Dec 8, 2011)

The story I am looking for dates back to perhaps 1999 or so -- the real early days -- and is called Charming. As I recall, it was a converted inflation story about an exercise-crazed woman who spent a lot of time at the gym. Her boyfriend gave her a magical charm and the first time she started using the machines while wearing it, her body began to grow in specific ways; first her breasts, then her ass. Eventually, she figured out what was going on and intentionally used an ab machine to transform from shapely into fat. The story concluded with her returning home to make love to her boyfriend, after which it was implied that she would sabotage his own weight using the charm.

Does this sound familiar to anyone?

*Edit*

Another story that I also wanted to find was much different in nature. This involved a girl literally selling her soul summon up a demon so she could get revenge on her enemies. The demon then agreed to fatten up the girl's rival, some children from where she worked, and finally her ex-boyfriend. All the fattening occurred when the demon entered the dreams of the victims, manipulating them with real-life consequences.

As before, any help is much appreciated.


----------



## SammyBoy (Dec 9, 2011)

I feel like I remmeber the original inflation story. Hope someone is able to help you.


----------



## JP. (Dec 10, 2011)

_Another story that I also wanted to find was much different in nature. This involved a girl literally selling her soul summon up a demon so she could get revenge on her enemies. The demon then agreed to fatten up the girl's rival, some children from where she worked, and finally her ex-boyfriend. All the fattening occurred when the demon entered the dreams of the victims, manipulating them with real-life consequences.

As before, any help is much appreciated._

This is one of my stories it's called The Price.


----------



## SammyBoy (Dec 11, 2011)

Found the original inflation. Body by Kaiser

http://www.bodyinflation.org/node/51


----------



## shrikearghast (Dec 11, 2011)

JP. said:


> This is one of my stories it's called The Price.



Could you possibly post it here? Or is it unavailable for one reason or another?



SammyBoy said:


> Found the original inflation. Body by Kaiser
> 
> http://www.bodyinflation.org/node/51



Wow, awesome detective work. Now if only the edited version was out there.


----------



## JP. (Dec 13, 2011)

The problem is I'm not sure where it's posted any more over here. I do have all of my stories stored at Deviantart though:

http://j-p1.deviantart.com/


----------



## shrikearghast (Dec 14, 2011)

JP. said:


> The problem is I'm not sure where it's posted any more over here. I do have all of my stories stored at Deviantart though:
> 
> http://j-p1.deviantart.com/



Awesome. As great a read as it was years ago. Now if only charming was out there. I seem to recall it was posted on the original Weight Board, if that means anything to anyone.


----------

